# Rapido not charging



## dexter (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi 
My first post on the site I have a problem with the charging on my 2006 Rapido 986M. The battery will not charge when plugged into the mains it is fine whilst the engine is running I have checked the batteries and fuses. A schieber unit and CBS 516 unit fitted. If I plug in my spare portable battery charger then everything is fine Before I buy a new CB unit any advice would be welcome
Thanks 
Dexter


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi There Dexter, 
Are all the other mains things working OK, 
Is the red light on, on the charger unit.

John


----------



## dexter (Jun 9, 2009)

*Rapido Charging*

HI John 
Thanks for coming back to me 
The red light on the charger is on I haven got around to changing the unit I have my charger on at the moment and both batteries are charging okay they also charge ok when the engine is running I have noticed sometimes when I switch the charger on in the MH a fan in the unit starts for a few sconds and then switches off ! Your comments would be apreciated 
Thanks 
Dexter


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The only sure way is to check the charger output with a multimeter. If you don't have one or not sure how to use one ask a friend who does to help out.


Trevor


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi Dexter, The fan working briefly is normal on mine as well, I think it comes on automatically, then switches off when it decides it doesn't need it. Are you saying you're OK now?


John


----------



## mark406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dexter...where in Suffolk are you? 

Could pop round with a multimeter and measure your charger output if not too far away.

I'm just outside Ipswich.

Mark.


----------



## dexter (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Mark 
Thats very kind of you unfortunately we are off on holiday to France for a couple of weeks maybe I could get back to you when we return we are Orford so I could always pop over to Ipswich I will make contact on my return Have a good Easter 
Dexter


----------



## dexter (Jun 9, 2009)

j50jwr said:


> Hi Dexter, The fan working briefly is normal on mine as well, I think it comes on automatically, then switches off when it decides it doesn't need it. Are you saying you're OK now?
> 
> John


Hi John

Mark has offered to run a meter check for me I am off to France for a couple of weeks and will catch up when I get back I am using a home charger at the moment when needed, but I do want to fix the unit in the MH when I return home 
Regards 
Dexter


----------



## mark406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dexter said:


> we are off on holiday to France for a couple of weeks


Very envious! :wink: Enjoy the trip, catch up when you get back.

PS I remember the mains charger in my Autotrail had a fan which only cut in when the charger was working hard and needed to cool down a bit, so I think that's normal behaviour for these things.


----------

